# Peanut Oil



## eadani02 (Oct 30, 2011)

Where can I purchase peanut cooking oil in Dubai.


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

Maybe at Lulus?


----------



## Arunbalats (Aug 11, 2013)

Carrefour in al ghubaiba has em. I got em from there last week


----------

